# Looking to px swap Rangerover Autobiograpghy for R35 GTR



## John953 (5 mo ago)

Hello, I am interested in buying an R35 GTR and wondering if anyone would be interested in a px or swap with my RangeRover. Only just purchased approx 1 month ago

https://www.chapelservicestation.co...o-4wd-euro-6-ss-5dr-blackburn-202205105542223

It is finance clear, has 5 month rac warranty, Autobiography spec , 4 new tyres, electric tow bar, electric side steps, pan roof, remote heater and much more

Many thanks

Regards John
[email protected] 
Located in morayshire


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Best to do a decent add without link and add your number.


----------

